# Audio Interface with subwoofer out?



## BassClef (Jul 10, 2020)

Is there a audio interface with a sub out on the market? I'm currently using a Focusrite Clarett2Pro with two sets of outs. I have my Focal monitor on outs 1&2. Outs 3&4 carry the same signal as the headphone out. So If I use 3&4 to power my sub, I have to control it's volume separately every time I change the main volume! I want my sub volume to work in conjunction with my main monitor volume. Sub is an Elac SUB3010 with complete control (including EQ) via bluetooth and an app on iPhone.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 10, 2020)

I use the focusrite 18i20 for my surround set up. It has 8 outputs.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 10, 2020)

VladK said:


> Audio interface itself can't differentiate between output target devices - it just fills them all with same audio stream.
> All you need is interface with as many outputs as you need, 3 in your case - 2 for main stereo, 1 for sub.
> If you want to have something with compressor/limiter/eq built-in, than look for usb digital mixer instead.



Now using (2) older Saffire Pro14 (s) __ their _Focusrite Mix Control software_ makes things simple by GUI selection of various speaker configs. Using 2.1 Setting to drive Yamaha monitors *+* Energy powered Sub.


----------



## NoOneKnowsAnything (Jul 10, 2020)

BassClef said:


> Is there a audio interface with a sub out on the market? I'm currently using a Focusrite Clarett2Pro with two sets of outs. I have my Focal monitor on outs 1&2. Outs 3&4 carry the same signal as the headphone out. So If I use 3&4 to power my sub, I have to control it's volume separately every time I change the main volume! I want my sub volume to work in conjunction with my main monitor volume. Sub is an Elac SUB3010 with complete control (including EQ) via bluetooth and an app on iPhone.


Get a UA Apollo x6.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 10, 2020)

An audio interface with more outputs is one solution, but I think you might be better off with a monitor controller.

They're designed for exactly this application, and you just reach for a knob to adjust your headphones. And you won't have to run everything through your DAW, never mind not reaching for your freaking iPhone just to adjust the level of your sub.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 10, 2020)

By the way, I'd suggest calibrating your sub's level relative to your main speakers and using one level control to adjust them all together.


----------



## BassClef (Jul 10, 2020)

OK... Here's how it is working now...

1) I have the Elac sub connected to the Claret2PreSUB outs 3&4. (Focal monitors in 1&2)

2) I have used the Elac app on my iPhone to set the low Pass filter, volume and AutoEQ. (auto EQ makes up for the difference between the subs "actual" output and room acoustics at my listening position.

3) Focusrite Control App is set for Monitor knob on interface to control all 4 outputs.

4) Now I am maintaining a proper mix (monitors and sub) while adjusting the interface volume knob.

5) To use headphones, I have to use the Focus Control app (on iMac or iPhone) and set the monitor knob back to outs 1&2 only, then turn the interface volume knob all the way down. I then turn up the volume for outs 3&4/headphones to a reasonable level. Then I can use the interface headphone knob to control the headphone volume.

This works and only takes a few seconds to switch back and forth between monitors with sub and headphones. However, to mix with monitors and NO sub, I have to physically unplug the sub as there is no power switch. It has sensor only power management. Or I can use the Elac app and reduce the sub volume to zero. 

I can live with this until another reasonably priced solution is found. Thanks for the help.


----------



## jcrosby (Jul 10, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> An audio interface with more outputs is one solution, but I think you might be better off with a monitor controller.


Absolutely. A monitor controller is a much better solution for this. It's one of the many reasons why they exist..


----------



## BassClef (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm open to suggestions for specific hardware solutions. Low cost and preferably a passive design.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 10, 2020)

The Presonus Central Station is passive. It's been around for a long time - I wrote the review for Mix (or maybe EM) many years ago - and it works very well.

But my knowledge of monitor controllers is out of date, so don't end your search there!


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 12, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Absolutely. A monitor controller is a much better solution for this. It's one of the many reasons why they exist..



Agreed.

I use a hardware Drive Rack since my keyboard rig for stage uses 2 x RCF 8 inch monitors and a 12” Sub.
Speaker alignment and multitudes of adjustments make a huge difference.

Of course this is to please me live, and anyone close by.
My Rotary Cabinet also sends a sub signal emulating the lower baffle of a Leslie which I control crossover Freq’s to.

Monitor controllers are for the picky folks.
NickyB. knows..


----------



## chillbot (Jul 12, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> The Presonus Central Station is passive. It's been around for a long time - I wrote the review for Mix (or maybe EM) many years ago - and it works very well.


Great box for the price I used one for almost 10 years.

Word of warning, during those 10 years I had to purchase it 3 times. Every 3 years or so like clockwork it would die, dead as a doorknob. (Yes I kept it on 24/7 as I do all my gear that doesn't die 3x.)

Got the Dangerous Remote to replace it finally, so great but expensive.


----------



## chillbot (Jul 12, 2020)

chillbot said:


> Word of warning, during those 10 years I had to purchase it 3 times. Every 3 years or so like clockwork it would die, dead as a doorknob.


BTW, my last one died too, So all three of them I bought died. One time I had to have sweetwater overnight me one the next morning because I was in the middle of a projcet and it's kind of the heart and soul of the studio, if it dies it takes a ton of rewiring to bypass it. All that said, I really loved the box, just a shame I couldn't keep one working.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 12, 2020)

Good to know about the Central Station. Breaking after three years is not a great feature.

If you're evaluating them, probably the biggest difference with high-end ones is that they use more expensive pots, or sometimes stepped resistor arrays (meaning a bunch of resistors instead of one variable one). With cheap pots the image can shift at low levels.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 13, 2020)

You’d be shocked at how great a mid range Sub Woofer can sound when tweaked properly.
I know folks here aren’t big on the HipHop Rapp scene, but using ZebraHZ I get that 808Bass sound (dual OSC glide) and actually sat with my PA and stage rig to tweak the Sub.

Not trying to brag but I’ve got chops from years of woods shedding/classical training, but what people at my gig always comment on is the bass/low end and automated vocal harmonies/vocoder/autotune/FX.

Cant say enough about monitor controllers.


----------

